# woodstove cooking



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered before, please direct me if it has, but my family has started the process of paring down for a more self-sufficient lifestyle. As I was hauling wood for the woodstove today I was also thinking of dinner, and thought after I get the stove burning well I can go turn on the gas range and start dinner. Seems like a waste to run two heat producers at the same time. I have a free standing woodstove with a flat suface on top, and another flat surface split by the chimney ( pretty standard set-up). So can I cook on it? I know I can't bake bread or anything in need of an oven, but can I put a pot roast on to simmer all day?


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

well, if you have your woodstove hot, it will more than simmer, it will boil, i cook on ours all the time, just make sure you have enough water in the pans, i can do the whole potatoes, beans, peas, carrots, cauli, brocli, (roast beef or chicken wrapped in foil and in pan of water) on the stove, steaming puddings is easy to do too, in fact anything you can do on the top of the gas range. you just have to watch it a bit closer is all, and there is nothing like (camp toast), just throw the slice of bread on to the top of a hot stove, use a metal flipper to turn it over and then butter it, ..........yummy, a little burnt camp taste.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to cook on my wood burner before I got a cook stove. I kept a kettle with water hot all day & made soups & chili all the time.
I don't know if this would work for baking on your wood stove but it might

http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/product/detailmain.jsp?itemID=110&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=oven


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I cook on mine frequently; not necessarily every meal but definitely if I'm fixing chili or homemade soups. I just move the pot around to adjust to where the heat is more or less.

Janis


----------



## robin f (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks rose, i knew there was something i could use to bring the pan a little off the stove, they say you learn all the time, i guess thats right, i have been trying to think what my great aunt used to use, but it would not come to me, its 47 years since she passed, so i was just a nipper, but i could remember she had something she sat on her stove. and there are some on ebay, lol

thanks so much

Aint it funny, a lot of us are going back to the old ways, I used to burn oil in my forced air furnace, 4 years ago it was costing me over $3000.00 per winter for oil, and thats when oil was 57c per liter, not 98c per liter like it is now.
I spent $600. on a woodstove and the pad and the fire proof surround and pipeing.
It costs me $600.00 per year for wood, oh yeah and a little work. the only time we use the oil is if we go away during winter, which we do every year for a week and the oil tank is still well over 3/4 full, (rather have a vacation down south than put oil in furnace lol) cheaper too lol


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Steal a grate for a gas range to elevate your pot on the woodstove...easiest and cheapest (free at the dump usually)


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

We just started cooking on the woodstove or should I say I'm cooking on the wood stove and my wife is liking it!! I've done a lamb stew and a couple pots of chicken soup, yum, yum!! yesterday I fryied up some home grown bacon and eggs,mmmmmmmmmMMMMMMM!!
we have a Dutch West stove and it has a great flat cooking surface with a built in temp gauge.

As far as a oven goes, I havn't tried it , but a metal box with a grate in it sitting on the woodstove with a temp gauge and a adjustable vent would work for a oven.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

This morning's breakfast...


----------



## gayla50 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have cooked Pintos ,Chili and potatoes on the stove waiting for the really cold to make some chicken soup .


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I found a book in a used book store that has a section on rigging common pots, roasters, etc., for baking. I haven't tried many of the author's suggestions on the wood stove but I have on open fires, camp stoves, etc. The title is "The Country Journal Woodburner's Cookbook" by Janet Bachand Chadwick. It was copyrighted in '81 so is probably out of print but still a lot of good information. The recipes are delicious and there is an asparagus soup recipe that is out of this world.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

oooo, I thought I was the only nut in this world who likes asparagus soup!!! Definately gonna find that book, Thanks everyone!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I often cook on the woodstove in the winter. Over the years I've collected an assortment of trivets of varying heights to help adjust the heat. 

It takes a little practice but it's fun (and efficient). Right now there's a pot of soup (made from last nights dinner, also made on the woodstove, lamb osso bucco, fried cabbage and blackeyed peas with ham hocks) and mulled cider simmering away.


----------



## MomOf4 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just recently started cooking on the woodstove (at Thanksgiving), and LOVE doing it. I have increased my cast iron collection for the purpose of cooking on the wood stove.

Here are a few things I have learned:

-You can cook almost anything on it - just allow more time. 
-Don't reserve the woodstove for just soups - we have made soups in addition to spaghetti, ham, steamed veggies, pork chops (ours has a grate that sits inside to grill, but I have also used a cast iron griddle), hot dogs, grilled cheese, etc.
-Water boils faster if you use a lid on the pan. 
-I use an old floor grate as a trivet for warming things. 
-I cooked a whole ham in a cast iron roasting pan for 6 hours on a trivet - best I've ever had. 
-I use baking stones to warm rolls - garlic texas toast is the BEST cooked on the baking stone on the wood stove (DH agrees).
-baking cornbread takes practice, but is worth it. I use the skillet separated into pie shapes, pour in the mix, and set it off to the side some. Top is gooey and soft, but bottom is crisp - very good!
-I do want to get one of those ovens for the top, but haven't found one I like yet.

Have fun with it!


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

i have dumb question. 
for Many years i have wanted a wood stove i the house but the hubby wont have it because he thinks the cats(3) will accidently get burned! No the cats will not be leaving! We do have a lovely wood stove,like the ones the settlers used with burners and oven in the barn set up to heat it in the winter but would like to have it or one simlar in the house. Would the cats get hurt or would they be smart enough not to jump up on it when it is hot? Yes I know most cats are very intelligent but we have one that refuses to stay on the floor and is getting older(loosing it!).What are some good suggestions to give him to convince him we need one. Got him thinking about a outdoor woodburning furnice now but what about a stove?

jr05 :shrug:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

We've had several cats at 4 houses that had either a fireplace we used or wood stoves. None has ever burned itself.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

The cats, dogs, and 4 little kids all coexist just fine with our woodstove. Again, thanks, this is getting really fun, especially since we have a foot of snow outside. It's refreshing to the soul to look out of the window, see the cold blizzard roaring, and smell my warm pot of chili bubbling on my woodstove. My city sister called and said she thinks I'm nuts......


----------

